# Ephedrine



## SquatsRule (Jun 13, 2017)

Looking​ for ephedrine. 
Thanks.


----------



## YorkBarbell (Jun 13, 2017)

If you don't it being mixed with an expectorant a ell inexpensive source s Bronkaid. It is about $7 for a box of 24 25mg caplets.


----------



## SquatsRule (Jun 13, 2017)

It's hard to go through the pharmacy here unless you have a prescription. You're only allowed a couple of boxes a month and they flag you if you buy often.


----------



## YorkBarbell (Jun 14, 2017)

SquatsRule said:


> It's hard to go through the pharmacy here unless you have a prescription. You're only allowed a couple of boxes a month and they flag you if you buy often.



Federal law allows you to buy up to 9g of ephedrine every 30 days. That is a lot of ephedrine, 300mg per day. That is more than anyone I've ever heard of using in an EC stack. Unless your friends all call you "Chef"


----------



## SquatsRule (Jun 15, 2017)

Where I live the law is more strict. No more than 3 packages in 30 days and they do not like to sell the big packs without a prescription. And no, I'm not a chef, I just like ephedrine better than clen.


----------



## Anonim (Jun 24, 2017)

buy that stuff on ebay, Theres 2 forms, one for 12.5 mg Ephedrine hcl (forgot the name) the other one with 25mg wich is bronkaid mixed with guaifenessin.Id stick with the bronkaid i tried both...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2017)

what is the problem ephedrine is legal.


----------



## Frk870621345 (Jun 24, 2017)

I hate pharmacy's that limit stuff that is 100% legal. Where I used to live they wouldn't sell me syringes or needles without a prescription at multiple pharmacies even though it was legal and didn't require one by law. I finally just said F it and got them online. yet those same pharmacies would sell Insulin without a RX.... BS


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 24, 2017)

Prince said:


> what is the problem ephedrine is legal.


It's legal, but meth cooks use it to make meth, so in the USA, it is behind pharma counter (along with real Sudafed, etc) and you need to show ID to buy.


----------



## SquatsRule (Jun 25, 2017)

Some states like mine have additional laws in addition to federal. It's legal to buy but they make it very difficult which is why I started the thread.


----------



## Anonim (Jun 27, 2017)

bought boxes of it on ebay and amazon i get nasty allergies and asthma while cutting...mix it with coffee and aspirin and dont have to feel like a crackpot on clen


----------

